# audio and lan supported hardware?

## lillys

Hi,

I was wondering if Realtek® ALC1150 codec and Killer E2201 LAN chip are supported in kernel 4.2

From what i have seen, ALC1150 is ' realtek HD audio codec ' but i didn't find anything about the network except ' Qualcomm devices ' but no list of the supported chips...

Maybe it's better to go for the intel i219v but audio with that motherboard is Realtek ALC892 ?  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

For further details about supported audio hardware, you should have a look at: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page

Lan Hardware: http://www.linux-drivers.org/network.html

----------

## lillys

Hi , 

Thanks for the links

I will go for Intel network but i've seen some motherboards with SoundCore3D chip ( recon3Di ).

So if anyone have it running, i would just like to know if it works before i order anything and if it is better than the realtek ALC1150 ?

How to ? or Module names to select in kernel ? 

Thanks

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Basically you could buy the hardware online and test it out with a livecd like sysrescue-cd, to see if it works. If not return it.

Both of your soundcards look like the big intel-hda stack, but the alc1150 has afaik a new section for hda stuff in the kernel.

The overclocker forum I read regularly claims that the killer network chips may be a benenfit, but none can proof it.

a bit offtopic:

i swapped out my RAM, for those self overclocker RAMS from hyperx. The box compiles stuff slower as before, although it claims to run 2x800mhz cli 9-9-9, instad of the old hynix rams which were 2x800 and cli 11-11-11. I think al those gamer / overclocker branded stuff are just marketing blubber which hardly delivers any benefit. just squeeze out more money from the buyer, without any advantage.

---

Summary.

The only facts will be when you shop online, and boot up a decent livecd and see if it is supported.

--

edit just a marketing gag from killer company

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_NIC

 *Quote:*   

> The Killer NIC (Network Interface Card), from Killer Gaming, is designed to circumvent the Microsoft Windows TCP/IP stack, and handle processing on the card via a dedicated network processor. Most standard network cards are host based, and make use of the primary CPU. The manufacturer claims that the Killer NIC is capable of reducing network latency and lag. The card was first introduced in 2006.

 

I once had the pleasure to programm some parts for the ethernet interface.

basically when your os do not fill up / get the stuff from the network card in time, you are out of luck.

it may be nice that there is an extra controller, but basically it was always there. it seems to be a bit more complex controller. 

just assume that your operating system just can not deliver in time to your network card, than you are out of luck anyway with or without killer card. So when your cpu is the limiting factor, it can not provide just in time for the network card and you have lag. can it deliver just in time, that it does not matter if you have killer or not. i hope you get my thoughts with my words. just useless piece of hardware at the end of the day. the cpu is the limiting factor in this regard.

the killer company has also to stick to the specifaction of IEEE. so the only magic is than in the software maybe. thats it.

If someone disagrees, I invite him to bring any proof, but see it that, there are specs form IEEE, why should there be any benefit than? the traffic rules are defined, everyone has to follow those. else the hardware is not in the specifiaction and may not work.

https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/the-killer-e2200-network-platform-and-linux/

http://askubuntu.com/questions/333938/how-do-i-get-a-qualcomm-atheros-killer-e2200-gigabit-ethernet-card-working

No idea on which type your killer network card is, but antique 3.10 kernel already supports it. we are now at kernel 4.2.4 gentoo sources here.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/SingleProductReview.aspx?ReviewID=4094719

 *Quote:*   

> The Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2201 network interface is new and not recognized while installing Debian stable (wheezy). It is recognized and works fine under Debian testing (jessie).

 

should work here in gentoo than too.

----------

## lillys

Well, i don't want to try / deal with barely or unsupported hardware, that's for sure.

I had nvidia(agp) long time ago, found good pc deal with dell and got ATI(pcie) card years ago, checked around at that time, seen drivers, ordered... 

Big mistake, as i had to buy nvidia coz ati was really badly supported... a real horror i would say.

Anyways, i'm just trying to figure out what i should buy... as replacement for new motherboard, as there are many new '' stuffs '' for sound 

Didn't find many topics about that soundcore 3D chip, i guess it's similar to that killer nic advertising things and i will have no use of it.

So i will go for intel nic + alc1150 audio, i guess  :Smile: 

----------

